# FS: Equipment sale / Jager 250 Watt Aquarium Heater (Eheim) / Hydor Koralia 400gph



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i need to sale this heater , it is 90% news,* i got this heater on Oct 18 ( about 1 month ago)*. it work very perfect and great! i sale it because i close another tank, so i dont need used it anymore! i am sale* $25 * firm.. *SOLD*
Eheim GmbH & Co. KG | EHEIM JÄGER Precision aquarium heaters


















also sale used : * Hydor Koralia 1 Aquarium Powerhead UL 400 GPH* , condition 7/10 , great working ,powerful water flow! asking *$15 firm* *SOLD*

This pump`s water flow is at the same time powerful and delicate making it ideal for marine and reef tanks or freshwater too!


















*Aqukon filter *great for 10 ~15 Gallon ( include 1 New replacement Filter
Cartridge ) *$ 12 *










36" GLO - POWER GLOD light Blub T8 used only 1week *$ 13*


















ZOO MED's Turtle Dock 8" *$ 5 * only 1 left 









Aquarium Fish Feeder *$ 15 *firm


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Pm'd with questions.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

pending ~~


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

awesome price....
I just bought one of these new 2 days ago...


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

thks! it is very great deal! 
some pending now! because i need clear and get another tank for my fry!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

buyer need reschedule again ! so Heater and Hydor Koralia 400gph still available!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

*heater *is pending !
*Hydor Koralia 400gph* still available!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

*FS: Jager 250 Watt Aquarium Heater (Eheim) / Hydor Koralia 400gph*

Which koralia is this? 1 or 2?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

*FS: Jager 250 Watt Aquarium Heater (Eheim) / Hydor Koralia 400gph*

Seems like this one?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d.html/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/179-1119412-7077450?a=B000O3CI4O

Hydor koralia 1?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Does the koralia come with the nozzle attachement??


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

ninez said:


> Does the koralia come with the nozzle attachement??


yes, it come with nozzle attachement , i just clean up,forget put it back then take a pic! thks


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

alym said:


> Seems like this one?
> 
> KORALIA 1 UL 400 gph 4W:Amazon:Kitchen & Dining
> 
> ...


sorry, i am not sure 1 or 2 ?
i only know it is Hydor Koralia 400gph Model 
seem look like this below!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

pisces said:


> sorry, i am not sure 1 or 2 ?
> i only know it is Hydor Koralia 400gph Model
> seem look like this below!


good deal none the less if all parts are included


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

just google.

400 gph then is K1.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

okie. so it is 400 gph 1 !
thks edward!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Heater SOLD !
Sunday ...bump


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

pisces said:


> Hater SOLD !
> Sunday ...bump


U mean heater?

Hater is harder to sell.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

ninez said:


> U mean heater?
> 
> Hater is harder to sell.


haha i know .., just type wrong la , i already correct it...thks let me know!!
just sold this afternoon! .... thks!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

free bunp !!!


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

pmed you


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

pending Hydor Koralia 400gph


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

*Sold* ~Hydor Koralia 400gph


----------

